# 2015 Defy and Mud guards?



## stejam (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello 

Do anyone know i the new defy is designed for mud guards? I checked the frame over and I can't find any possible attachments.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

you can get a rear mud guard that clips to the seat post.


----------



## stejam (Sep 5, 2012)

tednugent said:


> you can get a rear mud guard that clips to the seat post.


Thanks but not really that effective for a full winter of riding.

The old Defy had mudguards designed for the frame and bikes like the new Trek Domane has small screw in ports for designed mudguards.


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

Not to promote one brand or another but Topeak has fenders that strap to the bars. Not sure if they would truly work thought. Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - DeFender? R1/R2 Set
I'm sure others are available like that too or something better some place


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

stejam said:


> Thanks but not really that effective for a full winter of riding.
> 
> The old Defy had mudguards designed for the frame and bikes like the new Trek Domane has small screw in ports for designed mudguards.


sounds like you need to shop for a different bike.

maybe a TCX, Anyroad or Revolt be a better fit.


----------

